# JSP ist es noch aktuell oder wird heute was anderes genutzt?



## eddy (18. Mrz 2010)

Wie der Titel es schon sagt!
Ist JSP heute noch aktuell, Programmiert man damit heute immer noch
Internetauftritte oder Komplexe Web-Anwendungen?

Was sind die alternativen?
Gibt es Empfehlungen (Bücher, Tutorials)

Danke euch, und sonnigen Do. gewünscht :d


----------



## maki (18. Mrz 2010)

Wicket, oder JSF 2.0 mit Facelets.

JSP ist ein Auslaufmodell, zumindest laut Sun.


----------



## The_S (18. Mrz 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> JSP ist ein Auslaufmodell, zumindest laut Sun.



Was aber nicht heißt, dass es nicht mehr verwendet wird. Bei uns in der Firma (>5000 MA) wird fast ausschließlich JSP eingesetzt.


----------



## thommy.s (24. Mrz 2010)

hallihallo,

's geht schon manchmal ordentlich durcheinander, wenn man JSP benutzt. Zur besseren Trennung von Code und Ansicht ist JSF schon nicht zu verachten. Bin selbst grad dabei, mich damit auseinanderzusetzen und auch schon n paar Mal gestolpert, aber auf Dauer lohnt es sich.

Bücher: 

Java Server Faces 2.0 (dpunkt-Verlag) finde ich recht anschaulich, dessen Inhalt gibt es aber auch auf ner Website, wenn man das Lesen vom Bildschirm vorzieht (http://jsfatwork.irian.at)

Grüße


----------

